# Quick grow for kois



## mrpotato (Mar 4, 2006)

Does anyone ever feed their kois with the quick grow type of fish foods?


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Yeah! Ive heard about those products but I dont personally use them for my shubunkins. Kois and the likes are usually fast grower and fast swimmers. So, they wouldnt really need to have quick grow foods. Just make sure to give them a variety of meat and veggies to have a balanced diet for proper growth. In addition, just maintain a good quality of water and tank size, then youll have no problems with stunted growth.:fish:


----------



## samyboy (May 21, 2006)

as strange as it sounds, cat food

meat or biscuits, we feed our koi and goldfish on cat biscuits as a sack of cat food is a fraction of the cost of a sack of fish food


----------



## pimpedrsrage (May 12, 2006)

what i found that works the best is just keep feeding ur fish...just feed them 4-6 times a day if possible...but just give them a small amount-or depending on how many koi u have- but just feed them smaller amounts more times a day...and i've seen a couple of my koi grow a couple of inches in a month. i also know that some koi grow faster than others. not sure if its genetics or if they just eat more but i can definately tell


----------

